
Silicon Valley billionaire backs futuristic philanthropy - jlhamilton
http://www.mercurynews.com/business/ci_16792615
======
reasonattlm
The SENS Foundation (Aubrey de Grey's outfit) is amongst those presenting. You
might recall that Thiel donated $3.5 million to fund research into repairing
the biological damage of aging a few years back.

